
Understanding the generalization of ‘lottery tickets’ in neural networks - Anon84
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/understanding-the-generalization-of-lottery-tickets-in-neural-networks
======
rdlecler1
To make real progress with AI we need to start with generative systems,
systems that start small and through developmental evolution, grow to solve
bigger, more complex problems. Starting with a huge network where most of the
interactions are completely spurious makes it impossible to scale that up.

